# Truma Heating Cutting out in 544



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi 
We have a 2007 Hymer 544 fitted with the Truma C6002EH heating system. Everytime we fire it up on gas and electric together to give an instant heat boost, the gas system fires and then almost immediately cuts out and the red warning light comes on. 
We have spoken to Brownhills and they have advised that the system should be run for a minimum of 75 minutes at 40deg (summer mode) before increasing the temperature. We haven't had chance to test whether this prevents the system cutting out but even if it does surely we should be able to start the heating on full if we are away in sub-zero temperatures.
Does anyone know if this is correct as we are hoping to take the van skiing next month and have visions of sitting in the van for a couple of hours after we have skied waiting for it to warm up. 
Any help or advice greatfully received - or failing that donations of extra woolly hats and gloves!!
Many thanks
Sally
PS We have checked that there is gas in the bottles!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a gas only C6002 in a 2003 B630. It will start and run on any setting; summer (hot water) 40° or 60°, and winter - heating only or heating + hot water at 60°.

Have you read the Truma instructions? The booklet that came with ours is pretty clear on how it should run.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Taz!

Auntie Sandra and I have just spent New Year in Our Coral which has the 6002Gas/Electric combi. It was so cold outside that, although I only selected the MAINS electric, the GAS also fired up! It's supposed to do that, you know, when there's a big difference in room temp and that being called for. Eventually, the gas shut down.

BUT, how many times have I had to play with the regulator in the gas locker. Hold the button in for about 5 seconds, the book says. If that fails, try again, it says!! :roll: I generally count to 10. That normally allows the regulator to stay open and also allows my temper to calm!!

I doubt if a Brownhill salesman would know about such things as Truma combi-boilers and their idiosyncrasies! Perhaps JeanLuc has the right idea.



JeanLuc said:


> Have you read the Truma instructions? The booklet that came with ours is pretty clear on how it should run.


A quick after-thought: :roll: after the boiler supply has failed, are you able to light the hob or oven? Is the gas getting past the regulator? Is the button remaining depressed to allow gas to flow. I take it you're on PROPANE?


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
The instruction book doesn't make any reference to the 75minutes warm up that the Brownhills service suggested (and claimed was in the manual).

Will certainly check the regulator and yes we are on Propane.

We had a Burstner before with the Alde heating and that, even with rads, warmed up quicker than this van.

Will post later with result of reg test

Thanks again
Sally


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

taz said:


> The instruction book doesn't make any reference to the 75minutes warm up that the Brownhills service suggested (and claimed was in the manual).


That's because it's a load of rubbish Sally. Good ole reliable Broonfools, eh?
These Combi boilers are designed to fire up on the maximum setting, as between them, the thermostat, the printed circuit board (PCB) and the thermo coupling, determine what functions, and when it functions, ie, low speed fan, gas solenoids, igniter, high speed fan, etc. Then when the thermostat senses the temperature reached, the fan reverts to low speed to maintain the temperature set. 
The only time we use the 40 degrees setting is in the summer time for general washing up water, but it's often not hot enough for a shower.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Taz, as far as i'm aware I've had no problem starting up on any settings tho when I get the chance i'll go out and try on gas + electric just to make sure.

Have you thought of getting in touch with Truma direct.?

Cheers Alex.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
Thanks Jock - that is how we thought it should work but following the conversation with Brownhills we started to have doubts...

Yes Alex we have spoken direct to Truma and they have told us that our local service centre is Brownhills!!! May try to find the next most local following their advice.

Has anyone else experienced this cutting out problem?

Thanks again
Sally


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

We don't have the electric + gas in our 2001 544 but I have experienced a 'red light' problem.

The gas air heater doubles as a gas water heater so you can't just have hot air (why, oh why, etc.).

The drain valve on the hot water boiler has a thermostat trip which dumps the water when the temperature gets low. If the boiler is empty the gas heating won't run and you get a red light instead of green.

Check that the little red button is set correctly and that water will come out of the hot tap (even if it is cold).

If you turn on the hot tap and hear water running underneath the van then the drain valve is open.

HTH

LGC

P.S. the inability to run the heating without water seems crazy - you either drain the system over winter and have no heating or you leave water in and have to have the heating on all the time to prevent the water from freezing. Or you keep having to drain and refill..........crazy!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> We don't have the electric + gas in our 2001 544 but I have experienced a 'red light' problem.
> 
> The gas air heater doubles as a gas water heater so you can't just have hot air (why, oh why, etc.).
> 
> ...


Hi LGC,

Your system sounds the same as ours, ie, Truma Combi (gas only). If it is, then it is designed to operate either with the hot water tank empty, or full, as is your choice. (*Trumatic C 3402 and C 6002 *)
With the dump valve open and all the lines drained down, I operate the boiler when I am working in the MH, which gives me full blown air heating.

The red light normally only comes on due to a lack of gas pressure.

HTH,

Jock.

Truma UK


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Hi LGC,
> Your system sounds the same as ours, ie, Truma Combi (gas only). If it is, then it is designed to operate either with the hot water tank empty, or full, as is your choice. (*Trumatic C 3402 and C 6002 *)
> With the dump valve open and all the lines drained down, I operate the boiler when I am working in the MH, which gives me full blown air heating.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure our Hymer manual says that the heating should not be run with the boiler empty.
I am not clad for going out and checking now but I will have a look tomorrow.

{** A cold night passes, day dawns etc. **}

Well, on page 88 (Chapter 9, Appliances) under Boiler it says "Never use boiler when empty". 8O 
However on Page 86 (Chapter 9, Appliances) for the Trumatic C Heater it says under Winter Operation "The heater can also be operated with an empty boiler". 

Is this ambiguous, or is it just me? :roll:

Oh, and on Page 82 under General it says "The heat exchangers have to be replaced after ten years use gas heating".
How many owners of 10 year old vans have had the heat exchangers replaced??


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi All

I have the same problem with my Truma. It seems to be an intermittent fault, one minute its working fine, the next, the light red light is on(not good in the middle of the night when outside its -5c). :evil: 

I've booked the MH in next month, hopefully to get the problem fixed.

Paul


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

bit late in the day reading this but we have the same boiler and yes the red light did keep coming on and the heating shutting down, the dealer i brought this from replaced the PCB board? and we have had no problem since

regards

Paul


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Paul,sounds like the same problem.How much does that board cost to replace?is it easy for someone handy to renew it do you think?


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
we had our van booked in with a local Truma repair centre and he thought it would be a pcb fault.
However, just to check, we filled up the gas to the maximum and it is now working perfectly. We are off to France on Sunday so hopefully it really IS all OK. If not there will be some very chilly campers!!

Thanks for all the advice
Sally


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

taz said:


> We are off to France on Sunday so hopefully it really IS all OK. If not there will be some very chilly campers!!


Hi Sally,

Glad it's all working now.
Perhaps you might want to make a note of the details for Truma France, which is their main agent over there. They will be able to tell you where the Truma repairer is, nearest to your location....................should you need them.

I am hoping that you won't need any help whilst away. :wink: :wink:

Have a safe and *WARM *  trip. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bet you a penny to a pinch of rockinghorse sh1t that your Truma regulator is beginning to suffer from the dreaded green gunge effect.

Try putting all your hob rings on at the same time and see if they are as bright and as big as normal, without too much in the way of yellow fringes.

Then try switching the Truma heating system on and see if that markedly affects the rings.

If it does then your regulator is on the way out.

The heating system needs a lot of gas to get it going.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Jock for your suggestion and kind wishes.
I have packed extra pj's just in case!!

Thanks again
Sally


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

oxford-wanderer said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have the same problem with my Truma. It seems to be an intermittent fault, one minute its working fine, the next, the light red light is on(not good in the middle of the night when outside its -5c). :evil:
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

I recognise that. My system is the C3402. There doesn't seem to be any pattern at all, as you say. Sometimes I've simply switched the heating off and on and its fired up again; on other occasions its been 30 mins or more before it will come back.

I left the heating on a couple of hours ago - I'm just going out to see if it is still running.

Mike


----------

